# Integra listening modes



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ive searched and searched with no luck. Does anyone have recommendations on listening modes for a 50.2 receiver? I'm in an open living room with 5.1 surround and would like advice on watching HD tv and also Blu rays and movies streamed from both Netflix and played from a hard drive. Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal favorite is THX cinema for almost all types of movies and video.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

It seems like the only sound I hear is from the center channel. I made the mistake when installing the speakers a couple if years ago ( no knowledge at all then), but I put the front left and right at about 8' high and 4' to each side of the tv (tv is on stand at about 24" high).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It sounds like you have not set up the receiver levels correctly using the Audyssey auto setup.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

I used Audessy Hmm, I figured it was my speaker placement. When I use All CH Stereo I hear great out of all speakers, but not so much with Dolby or THX.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its possible that the source is not set up to send the proper audio signal? Make sure that you have the audio connected using HDMI or a digital (optical or coaxual) cable and that you have bitstream selected as the output format.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll confirms those when I get home and post back. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Another thing you might want to consider is purchasing an SPL Meter from Radio Shack or elsewhere. Every time I have done Audyssey, I have always had to adjust the Levels up to 75db's. Also, you might want to try out Audyssey Dynamic EQ with either the THX Modes or PLII for 2 Channel and DD for 5.1.

All Channel Stereo is something I never engage. I do get that you get the most sound out of your Speakers with it, but especially with 5.1 Encoded Soundtracks, you are missing out on true Surround Sound. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Plii is a good choice for 5.1 

Re do the Audyssey process with care and be sure to follow the guide.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Also keep in mind that for most standard TV programming the centre speaker will see most of the program material directed to it. You can test it out in stereo mode to see what you're getting from the L/R speakers, and then when you go back to PLii/THX/etc., it will plant most of the sound (dialogue, central music & effects) in the CC. My old Denon has the option of setting the PLii mode to either "music" or "cinema". Cinema mode puts most in the CC, and Music mode widens the front stage by spreading the sound out to the L/R channels. That might be more to your liking if you have the option.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

One can use the "Center Width" and "Dimension" settings with the Emo UMC-1 when in DPL II. As was said, most material in movies and t.v. is reproduced by the center channel, I've read as much as 70%.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Theresa said:


> most material in movies and t.v. is reproduced by the center channel, I've read as much as 70%.


That is very true with TV shows but not as mutch with movies. Although dialog will be generated by the center channel mostly and anything happening in the middle part of the screen.


----------

